# Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen



## hollenowa (3. Okt. 2012)

Hallo mein Name ist Holger 
meine Frau und ich haben seit 3,5 Jahren ein Haus in Schwerin
von Anfang an war uns Klar das wir einen Teich wollten.
leider hatten wir keine Ahnung, 1 Jahr später wollten wir es aber wissen und bauten einen
Teich mit Hilfe eines Bekannten.
Ich habe öfter mal schon einige Themen hier gelesen und denke das wir einiges Falsch gemacht haben.
nun ja ließ sich nicht mehr ändern wir warteten ein halbes Jahr über den Winter bis Wir 4 Goldies und 6 __ Shubunkin einziehen ließen.
Der größte Goldie wurde gleich von der Katze geholt.
mitlerweile haben wir eine menge Nachwuchs.


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Holger,

erstmal herzlich Wollkommen im Forum für Teichverrückte, stelle Dich darauf ein, dass Du in Zukunft ein anderes Leben führen wirst. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung....

Na, so viel ist nach den Bildern nicht falsch gelaufen. Ich finde Deinen Teich sehr schön und das Wichtigste ist, dass er Euch gefällt und sich die Fischi wohlfühlen.

Weiter viel Spaß und halte uns auf dem Laufenden...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## HAnniGAP (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hi und :Willkommen2 euer Teich ist echt


----------



## hollenowa (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo 
vielen Dank für,s Willkommen


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hi

Der ist echt schön geworden. Was hast du denn alles, deiner Meinung nach, falsch gemacht?
Mir fällt da spontan die Holzkonstruktion auf, die wahrscheinlich mit der Zeit weg schimmmelt und das Umland rutscht vielleicht in den Teich. Das ist aber nicht so schlimm, du hast ja offensichtlich genug Folie unter dem Rand, dass du das ausbessern könntest. Aber so schnell geht das auch nicht du hast sicherlich einige Jahre Ruhe vor irgendwelchen Umbauten.

Grüße Michael


----------



## hollenowa (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo 
ja das mit dem Holz ist mir später auch in den Sinn gekommen.
aber wie ich hier ja schon öfter gelesen habe baut ja wohl jeder nach einer gewissen Zeit um.
das gehört wohl zum Lern Prozess 
Danke für deine Meinung


----------



## Joerg (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Holger,

:Willkommen2

Schaut doch toll aus. Die Umbauten gehören dazu.
Die Ansichten wie er aussehen soll ändern sich, Erfahrungen kommen dazu, der Besatz wird größer, man hat Spass und möchte noch mehr ....


----------



## hollenowa (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Danke Joerg,
freu mich sehr über das Fröhliche Willkommen hier!


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Holger,

und herzlich Willkommen 

Ich finde Deinen Teich auch sehr schön und kann, außer evtl. die Tiefe, keine großartigen Baufehler entdecken  
Besonders das Umland gefällt mir ... mal sehen ob ich das irgendwann auch so schön hinbekomme 

Wie filterst Du das Wasser und wie tief ist der Teich?

Mandy


----------



## hollenowa (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Mandy,

vielen Dank erst einmal  

unser Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 1,25m tief.
Als Filter habe ich einen Druckfilter ausgelegt für 15000 l 
eingebaut ist ein UVC Klärer mit 11 W Leistung.
Die Pumpe schafft 3500l die Stunde.
Das was ich hier gelesen habe bin da sicherlich nicht bestens ausgerüstet.


----------



## Mathias2508 (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Moin Holger,auch von mir ein :Willkommen2
ich finde deinen Teich auch gut gelungen.Beim nächsten Umbau kannst du deine Fehler ja korigieren 
Grüße aus PCH


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Holger...

auch aus Grabow ein

:willkommen

Na dann können wir aus Meck-Pomm im nächsten Jahr ein Meck-Pomm-Treffen veranstalten.

Dein Teich sieht gut aus und umbauen gehört auf jeden fall zu jedem Teichbesitzer. Ging mir nach 15 Jahren zumindest auch so. Nach 3 Jahren Umbau kann ich nun sagen "ich habe fast geschafft." 

Viel Spaß hier im Forum.​


----------



## Mathias2508 (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Moin,
das wäre ja mal ne Maßnahme.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*



hollenowa schrieb:


> Das was ich hier gelesen habe bin da sicherlich nicht bestens ausgerüstet.



Hallo Holger,

bei 7000l und Deinem Besatz seh ich keine Probleme bezüglich der vorhandenen Technik. 
Und 1,25m ist auch ausreichend.
Also alles Bestens 

Mandy


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

moin Holger,
willkommen im Forum.
Deine Bilder zeigen einen schönen Teich, der Bewuchs wird auch langsam üppiger.
Dauert halt alles seine Zeit, geht uns anderen ebenso.
Einzig die rausschauende Folie am Rand, DA sollest Du was dran tun.
Das Wetter, speziell Sonne, setzt der Folie ordentlich zu.... und man muß ja keine "Sollbruchstelle" vorsätzlich einbauen
Da gibt es hier im Forum auch jede Menge Beiträge dazu, fröhliches & spannendes Stöbern in der Fülle der Infos.


----------



## hollenowa (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Mathias
Hallo Nicole und Gajendra,

vielen Dank für euer herzliches Willkommen,
freu mich  auch ein paar Nachbarn hier zu haben.

Viele Grüße aus der schönen Landeshauptstadt
Holger


----------



## hollenowa (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Eva Maria,

Danke schön für deine Grüße,
freu mich hier auf den Austausch mit gleich Gesinnten.
Das mit meinem Folien Rand hat mich von Anfang an gestört,
nun ja werd mir jetzt übern Winter ein paar Gedanken machen.

Vielle Grüße 
Holger


----------



## Mathias2508 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Moin Holger,auf deine Ideen für den Rand bin ich schon gespannt.


----------



## dragsterrobby (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Holger, sieht aus als wenn du Autolackierer bist.


----------



## hollenowa (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Mathias,
ich muss mir übern Herbst und Winter auf jeden Fall Gedanken machen da ich den Teich im Frühjahr auf jeden Fall reinigen muss und dann mal sehen bietet sich ja dann an etwas zu ändern aber für Vorschläge bin ich natürlich offen


----------



## hollenowa (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Günter,

ja das stimmt lässt sich schwer leugnen mit den Bildern.

Grüsse aus Schwerin


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Oh, bin kein Autolackierer hab´s aber grade hinter mich gebracht mit LC4T.


----------



## hollenowa (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Teichverrückte.

nach meiner  Vorstellung habe ich das Portal durch stöbert, bin da auf so einige Sachen gestoßen
die ich auf jeden Fall bei mir ändern möchte.
Wie gesagt wollte ich nächstes Jahr den Teich reinigen.
Also Wasser mindestens zu Hälfte raus Fische raus und den Schlamm raus.
Desweiteren möchte ich den Torf rausholen den wir in die Sumpfzone "völlig unwissend" eingebracht haben.
 

Dann habe ich ja meine Umrandung durch eine Holzkonstruktion angelegt dadurch ist die Folie ja nun sichtbar und ungeschützt.

Nun meine Frage 

Kann ich da Böschungsmatten einfach rüberlegen oder funktioniert dann die Kapilarsperre nicht mehr?
 
Grüße aus Schwerin


----------



## Plätscher (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo,

um das mal zu klären, die UV-Strahlung der Sonne macht die Folie spröde, aber sie kommt wirksam höchstens zehn cm tief ins Wasser. Also die Folie muss nur in dem Bereich des höchsten und des tiefsten Wasserstandes abgedeckt sein. Wenn oberhalb des höchsten Wasserstands ein Loch entsteht, was solls.
Auf keinen Fall die Kapillarsperre überbrücken.

Aber warum wilst du den ganzen Torf entsorgen nachdem du durch den kauif schon ein halbes Moor entsorgt hast. Nicht böse sein, ich mag keinen Moorabbau. Nimm einfach einen Teil des Torfes raus und häufe ihn auf einen Teil des restlicheön Torfrandes auf und mache ein geiles Moorbeet, du glaubst gar nicht welche tolle Pflanzen es für ein Moorbeet gibt.


----------



## hollenowa (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Hallo zusammen,heute will ich mich und unseren Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Jürgen 

über ein Moorbeet hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, genügend Torf hab ich ja 
hab auch schon einiges darüber gelesen.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe würde ich mit Ufermatten über den Holzrand gelegt die Kapilarsperre überbrücken?


----------

